# un per cento



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti!

Non sono in grado di fornirvi un contesto concreto perché non mi ricordo più le situazioni concrete in cui ho sentito o visto l'espressione "un per cento".  Comunque, su Internet  ho trovato migliaia di esempi ....

Quindi la mia domanda è,  se è corretto dire "*un* per cento" invece di "*uno *per cento", visto che l'espressione "per cento" non è un sostantivo di genere maschile.

Grazie in anticipo


----------



## Paulfromitaly

francisgranada said:


> visto che l'espressione "per cento" non è un sostantivo di genere maschile?



Questo cosa c'entra?


----------



## francisgranada

Paulfromitaly said:


> Questo cosa c'entra?


Diciamo, per esempio, _*un *figlio _e _*un *libro_ (e non _uno figlio_ e _uno libro_). Però _*uno *di noi _(non_ un di noi_) , _*uno *su cento_ (non_ un su cento_), ecc..  Non so se mi spiego ....


----------



## Starless74

francisgranada said:


> _*un *figlio _e _*un *libro_ (e non _uno figlio_ e _uno libro_). Però _*uno *di noi _(non_ un di noi_) , _*uno *su cento_ (non_ un su cento_), ecc...


Ciao, Francis
"1%" si legge comunemente in entrambi i modi: *uno per cento*/*percento* e *un per cento*/*percento* (vale anche per: _un per mille / uno per mille_).
Il paragone col sostantivo non c'entra: la variazione *un*/*uno* (sia dell'aggettivo numerale che dell'articolo indeterminativo)
dipende dalle consonanti della parola che segue, esempio: *un*_ libro su cento_, *uno*_ studio su cento_.


----------



## bearded

La spiegazione di Starless è impeccabile.  In ''un percento/un per cento'' la parola ''un'' non è articolo.  In altre lingue (ad es. in tedesco) lo sarebbe, perché esiste un sostantivo ''percento'' ( forse da lì nasce il dubbio di Francis).  In italiano ''per cento'' - scritto separato o unito - significa sempre solo ''su cento/di cento/rispetto a cento'' (parti, pezzi, ecc..).


----------



## Pietruzzo

Starless74 said:


> Il paragone col sostantivo non c'entra


Secondo me sì. Nel caso in esame "un" non è articolo o aggettivo (che si troncano davanti ai sostantivi) ma pronome (che generalmente non si tronca). È vero che "un per cento" è espressione idiomatica e frequente ma si tratta di un'eccezione alla regola. Tanto è vero che si può dire "un per cento" o "uno per cento", ma non "uno gatto".


----------



## lorenzos

Non credo ci sia una ragione particolare, come dice Starless si dice in tutt'e due i modi (come anche i composti _ciascuno, ognuno, nessuno_...):
_Si aiutavano l'uno con l'altro /  l'un con l'altro / l'un l'altro._​_Si gettaron l'uno contro l'altro / l'un contro l'altro._​


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> pronome


  
Le espressioni ''un percento/un permille...'' - con quel troncamento - suonano al mio orecchio leggermente antiquate o poetiche (_cuor mio, l'un contro l'altro armati, nessun dorma..._). Le vedo bene usate da anziani contabili o burocrati di Borsa. Sono comunque 'frasi fatte': nessuno direbbe mai ''un su diecimila''.


----------



## lorenzos

francisgranada said:


> Però _*uno *di noi _(non_ un di noi_)


Mah... sarà antiquato, toscaneggiante... ma perché non si potrebbe dire?


----------



## Starless74

Starless74 said:


> Il paragone col sostantivo non c'entra


Mi spiego meglio: l'eccezione per cui si dice (anche) _un per cento_ non dipende tanto dal fatto che _per cento_ non è un sostantivo (come ipotizzava francis)
poiché al contrario esistono sia sostantivi che vogliono _un_ sia quelli che vogliono _uno_, anche nel caso del numerale (un libro su cento, uno studio su cento),
quanto piuttosto da ragioni (eufoniche?) che, come giustamente osserva lorenzos, forse non sono nemmeno del tutto chiare. 



bearded said:


> Le espressioni ''un percento/un permille...'' - con quel troncamento - suonano al mio orecchio leggermente antiquate


Pensa che su Google "un per mille" ha quasi il doppio dei risultati rispetto a "uno per mille" (con sorpresa anche mia).


----------



## bearded

Starless74 said:


> "un per mille" ha quasi il doppio dei risultati rispetto a "uno per mille"


Strano!
Google Ngram Viewer
Google Ngram Viewer


----------



## Mary49

Starless74 said:


> Pensa che su Google "un per mille" ha quasi il doppio dei risultati rispetto a "uno per mille" (con sorpresa anche mia).


Beh, non proprio:


----------



## Starless74

Forse ho sbagliato qualcosa...


----------



## Mary49

Starless74 said:


> Forse ho sbagliato qualcosa...
> 
> View attachment 41570 View attachment 41571


Bisogna andare all'ultima pagina per avere i risultati reali...


----------



## francisgranada

Pietruzzo said:


> Secondo me sì. Nel caso in esame "un" non è articolo o aggettivo (che si troncano davanti ai sostantivi) ma pronome (che generalmente non si tronca). ....


Esatto. 





> È vero che "un per cento" è espressione idiomatica e frequente ma si tratta di un'eccezione alla regola. Tanto è vero che si può dire "un per cento" o "uno per cento".....


Ho capito. 





bearded said:


> ....  In ''un percento/un per cento'' la parola ''un'' non è articolo.  In altre lingue (ad es. in tedesco) lo sarebbe, perché esiste un sostantivo ''percento'' ( forse da lì nasce il dubbio di Francis) ....


No, non era questo il mio dubbio.  Anzi, ho scritto '_.... visto che l'espressione "per cento" non è un sostantivo....'_; di conseguenza aspetterei la piena forma "uno".  Il mio dubbio era se "un per cento" fosse addirittura sbagliato o colloquiale, oppure "legale" ....


> Le espressioni ''un percento/un permille...'' - con quel troncamento - suonano al mio orecchio leggermente antiquate o poetiche (_cuor mio, l'un contro l'altro armati, nessun dorma..._). .....


Se ti ho capito bene, allora hai praticamente confermato la mia intuizione, cioè che (almeno oggidì) "*uno *per cento" suona più naturale.

Grazie a tutti!  

Scusate, ma avrei ancora una "subdomanda" .... Pietruzzo scrive:


> .... Nel caso in esame "un" non è articolo o aggettivo .... ma pronome ....


Chiaro che non è né articolo né aggettivo, ma perché _pronome _e non semplicemente un _numerale_?  Nel caso di "tre per cento", anche la parola *tre *viene considerata _pronome _dal punto di vista della sua funzione?


----------



## Pietruzzo

francisgranada said:


> Scusate, ma avrei ancora una "subdomanda" .... Pietruzzo scrive:
> Chiaro che non è né articolo né aggettivo, ma perché _pronome _e non semplicemente un _numerale_?


Pronome numerale


----------



## francisgranada

Pietruzzo said:


> Pronome numerale


Ok, grazie.

(Il motivo della mia domanda è probabilmente il fatto che dalle mie parti e nei tempi quando io andavo a scuola, la categoria di _pronome numerale_ non esisteva, almeno non me la ricordo ....)


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> la categoria di _pronome numerale_ non esisteva, almeno non me la ricordo ....


Come veniva definito allora 'uno' in frasi del tipo _Ci sono tanti pasticcini, ma io ne voglio solo uno con la cioccolata_?  Un tempo la grammatica italiana chiamava anche questo ''pronome indefinito'', ma oggi con maggiore precisione questa definizione è limitata a 'uno' in frasi come _Dalla finestra vedo passare uno _(=una persona non definita).


----------



## Starless74

Mi duole ingarbugliare la questione introdotta con la "subdomanda" di francis in #15,
ma non sono sicuro ...al 100% che la definizione grammaticale di _*uno*_ sia necessariamente la stessa in "uno su x" e "uno per cento/percento (1%)" .

Nel primo caso, non ho dubbi sul pronome numerale: _fra gli intervistati, solo *uno* su cento ha risposto "sì"_ (*uno* = pronome che sottintende _intervistato)._
Nel caso della percentuale, non potrebbe trattarsi di sostantivo?: _l'uno per cento _(1%) _della popolazione mondiale è più ricco del restante 99%_.
Dopo aver consultato →*Treccani*: uno, sono più confuso di prima.


----------



## bearded

Starless74 said:


> non potrebbe trattarsi di sostantivo?: _l'uno per cento_


Sì, anche secondo me - se preceduta dall'articolo - l'intera espressione ''l'uno-per-cento/il due-per-cento...'' viene intesa come sostantivata.
Si tratta a quanto mi risulta di un uso non ancora ben codificato da grammatiche e dizionari.  Se però ci limitiamo ad analizzare solo la funzione del 'numerale' (quindi 'estrapolandolo' dal 'sostantivo'), secondo me dobbiamo chiamarlo proprio ''pronome numerale''.
Che si tratti di un sostantivo (o ''locuzione sostantivata'') è dimostrato pure dal fatto che l'articolo può essere anche indeterminato: un due-per-cento... In questo caso però l'articolo equivale forse a ''circa'': _Quanti hanno risposto al sondaggio? Mah, direi….un due per cento._
La tua è comunque una buona osservazione.


----------



## Mary49

Vedete un po' qui:  Dubbi sull'italiano? Risponde il linguista/6
"Egregio dott. Aresti,
...Mi resta un dubbio: in "Il cinquanta per cento degli italiani va in vacanza", "per cento" può considerarsi una locuzione avverbiale distributiva?
 linguista_1 scrive:                 
 No, le locuzioni avverbiali distributive sono di diversa natura (hanno, appunto, carattere propriamente distributivo: _a due a due_, _due per volta_, ecc.). Nel nostro caso si può parlare di locuzione avverbiale di quantità. Se invece vogliamo considerare tutto il sintagma "cinquanta per cento", non considererei azzardato (le grammatiche tacciono a proposito) parlare di "numerale percentuale" (sulla falsariga di "numerale frazionario").".
Ancora:
"Il cinquanta per cento degli italiani andrà in vacanza": "cinquanta per cento" è un sostantivo numerale frazionario?
linguista_1 scrive:        
 No, _cinquanta_ è un numerale, _per cento_ va considerato disgiunto (come forma avverbiale)".


----------



## bearded

Mary49 said:


> "numerale percentuale"


Interessante: ignoravo l'esistenza di questa categoria.



Mary49 said:


> linguista_1 scrive:
> No, _cinquanta_ è un numerale, _per cento_ va considerato disgiunto (come forma avverbiale)".


Questa risposta mi sembra (ma io non sono un linguista) non tanto convincente: in particolare per via dell'articolo e del verbo.  Dicendo ''50 su cento vanno'' sarei d'accordo (numerale+forma avverbiale), ma se diciamo_ il cinquanta per cento va_ bisogna spiegare sia l'articolo sia il verbo al singolare, e dunque per me ciò che segue ''il'' non può che essere un sostantivo (e i trattini di congiunzione sarebbero giustificati).


----------



## Starless74

Mary49 said:


> "...non considererei azzardato (le grammatiche tacciono a proposito) parlare di "numerale percentuale" (sulla falsariga di "numerale frazionario").".
> 
> "No, _cinquanta_ è un numerale".


D'accordo, linguista_1, ma _numerale_ cosa? Aggettivo? Pronome? Giacché _numerale_ come categoria a sé non mi risulta esistere. 
Magari mi sbaglio anche in questo.


----------



## Mary49

numerale in Vocabolario - Treccani    "In grammatica e linguistica, i _numerali_, la categoria delle parole indicanti entità numeriche: comprendono sia gli _aggettivi n_., sia sostantivi e avverbî;".
numerale: significato e definizione - Dizionari 
"LING Elemento nominale che determina una quantità
|| Numerale cardinale, che indica una quantità
|| Numerale ordinale, che stabilisce l'ordine occupato in una serie".
Numerale: Significato e definizione - Dizionario Italiano   "Sostantivo Maschile Linguistica, Termine o locuzione che si riferisce ai numeri".
DIZIONARIO ITALIANO OLIVETTI    "nome numerale = grammatica sostantivo che rappresenta il nome del numero; corrisponde all'aggettivo numerale cardinale il nome numerale di 16 è «sedici»".


----------



## francisgranada

Ora vedo che quella mia "subdomanda" non è stata neanche tanto assurda come pensavo  ....


Starless74 said:


> D'accordo, linguista_1, ma _numerale_ cosa? Aggettivo? Pronome? Giacché _numerale_ come categoria a sé non mi risulta esistere.  .....


 "Cinquanta per cento degli italiani" praticamente significa "cinquanta centesimi della popolazione italiana" che come costruzione, è identica a "cinquanta chili di patate". Quindi la parola _cinquanta _è un numerale che esprime la quantità di qualcosa (centesimi o chili).  Io la funzione proniminale né avverbiale non ci vedo. Direi che si tratta di un certo "attributo quantitativo" che caratterizza (= quantifica,  nel nostro caso) il sostantivo (_centesimi _e _chili_). Quindi, se dobbiamo per forza scegliere tra sostantivo, pronome, avverbio o aggettivo, allora  ci rimane solo  _l'aggettivo _....


----------



## Starless74

Mary49 said:


> numerale in Vocabolario - Treccani    "In grammatica e linguistica, i _numerali_, la categoria delle parole indicanti entità numeriche: comprendono sia gli _aggettivi n_., sia sostantivi e avverbî;".


Wow, proprio il "tassello" che mi mancava.   Sempre preziosissima, Mary.


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> se dobbiamo per forza scegliere...


Comunque i pronomi numerali esistono:
PRONOMI NUMERALI - QUALI SONO E COME UTILIZZARLI


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> "Cinquanta per cento degli italiani" praticamente significa "cinquanta centesimi della popolazione italiana" che come costruzione, è identica a "cinquanta chili di patate". Quindi la parola _cinquanta _è un numerale che esprime la quantità…  quindi….ci rimane solo l'aggettivo.


Mi dispiace, non sono del tutto d'accordo.  Se dopo cinquanta ci fosse il sostantivo (come in 'cinquanta chili di patate'), cinquanta sarebbe un aggettivo numerale.  Invece per me ''50 per cento degli italiani'' significa _cinquanta (italiani) su cento italiani,_ e 'cinquanta' è un pronome numerale, come ha scritto Pietruzzo circa il tuo  ''uno'' in  ''un/uno percento'' (OP).  Quanti italiani su 100 andranno in vacanza? Uno (pronome).
Nota che nella tua richiesta originaria non c'è l'articolo.  La situazione cambia se ci metto l'articolo (_solo un uno per cento/un uno-per-cento/ solo l'uno-per-cento_): in questo caso entra in ballo la possibile ''sontantivazione''.


----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> Comunque i pronomi numerali esistono: PRONOMI NUMERALI - QUALI SONO E COME UTILIZZARLI


Certo, non dico di no. 





bearded said:


> Se dopo cinquanta ci fosse il sostantivo (come in 'cinquanta chili di patate'), cinquanta sarebbe un aggettivo numerale.


D'accordo. 





> Quanti italiani su 100 andranno in vacanza? Uno (pronome).


D'accordo. Ma se la domanda è "Quanti italiani andranno in vancanza?" e la risposta è "Cinquanta per cento", allora la intera espressione _cinquanta-per-cento_ (= 50 % degli italiani) ha la funzione di pronome , ma non lo ha la singola parola _cinquanta_. Se la risposta fosse solo “Cinquanta”, allora si tratterebbe di _50 italiani_ (pronome), ma non è questo il nostro caso. 





> Invece per me ''50 per cento degli italiani'' significa _cinquanta (italiani) su cento italiani,_ e 'cinquanta' è un pronome numerale


Capisco, però .... _ G_rammaticalmente "_cinquanta italiani su cento italiani" _va bene_ ,_ ma _"cinquanta italiani per cento degli italiani"_ sarebbe sgrammaticato (se non mi sbaglio).


> La situazione cambia se ci metto l'articolo (_solo un uno per cento/un uno-per-cento/ solo l'uno-per-cento_): in questo caso entra in ballo la possibile ''sontantivazione''


Questo è interessante. Forse ci spiega anche il fatto  che in molte lingue (p.e. in tedesco, come lo hai menzionato prima) "per cento/percento" diventa un chiaro sostantivo. In italiano evidentemente non lo è perché altrimenti si direbbe _cinquanta *percent_*i*_ (_come succede in alcune lingue non romanze). Di conseguenza, in italiano la sostantivazione la dobbiamo attribuire alla intera espressione  "_uno-per-cento", “cinquanta-per-cento““ ecc. _e non solo alla locuzione _ per-cento. _Forse sarà per questo che abbiamo certe   difficoltà per quanto riguarda la classificazione del numerale davanti a "per cento”, “ per mille” e simili  .....

_. _


----------



## Paulfromitaly

francisgranada said:


> D'accordo. Ma se la domanda è "Quanti italiani andranno in vancanza?" e la risposta è "Cinquanta per cento"


No.
Se ad un italiano chiedi "Quanti italiani andranno in vancanza?" la risposta è "*IL *Cinquanta per cento"


----------



## francisgranada

Paulfromitaly said:


> Se ad un italiano chiedi "Quanti italiani andranno in vancanza?" la risposta è "*IL *Cinquanta per cento"


Ho capito, grazie.


----------

